# Anyone want a freebie?requests



## Kenyatta (Feb 15, 2017)

I have the day off, and wanted to do some doodles, so I thought I'd take a request if anyone wants their sona drawn. It's not first come, first serve, it's gonna be whichever appeals to me most c:
I don't enjoy drawings girls, so only request if your character is male! 
I don't draw Dutch angel dragons.
I prefer drawing stocky or thick characters.
I enjoy drawing canines, felines, bears and lizards. 
Here's some previous doodles.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok I want pm me, sergal very special one.


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok I want pm me, sergal very special one.


I'll take you down as a maybe c: And I dunno how pm's work on this site yet ^^;


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Kenyatta said:


> I'll take you down as a maybe c: And I dunno how pm's work on this site yet ^^;


Well they work pretty easily you click my profile and then click start conversation. You would be drawing prototype #2 from my project Makesergalsgreatagain. A bit complex piece but doable.


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well they work pretty easily you click my profile and then click start conversation. You would be drawing prototype #2 from my project Makesergalsgreatagain. A bit complex piece but doable.


Link your ref here, dude c:


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Kenyatta said:


> Link your ref here, dude c:


It is early prototype, so far no ref, but I have pretty good description. I came up with it 2 days ago, while working with profesonal maker.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Ehh, too bad.


----------



## T-LARC (Feb 15, 2017)

First off - hey! Welcome to FAF - we're happy to have you, as long as you remember to always shut the door behind you and wipe your shoes! ^^

I like your art. I don't care to say it often, but I really appreciate the kind of effortless masculinity that your art style portrays so well. My character T-LARC is more cartoony than the other character examples you have up there, but I wouldn't mind it at all if you drew him in a more heroic/grizzled fashion. In fact it'd suit him quite well - he's mischievous and innocent, but there's a very dark side to him too that I think you could play around with a lot, if you were interested! If you think you'd enjoy practising some of your drawing skills with him, I'll drop his references below. The first reference is just coloration, and the second is something a little closer to what I'd imagine he'd look like in your style - more realistically proportioned, and less toony. 

www.furaffinity.net: T-LARC Fursuit Reference by T-LARC
www.furaffinity.net: "Trust me - would this smile lie to you?" (Request) by T-LARC

Thanks for the opportunity (as I don't doubt everyone else'll be saying), and if you decide to pick him, feel free to choose any armour/clothing/context for the artwork. I imagined him in a modern day casual context, but you're the artist, and I have no doubt your imagination could conjure something far cooler!


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 15, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> First off - hey! Welcome to FAF - we're happy to have you, as long as you remember to always shut the door behind you and wipe your shoes! ^^
> 
> I like your art. I don't care to say it often, but I really appreciate the kind of effortless masculinity that your art style portrays so well. My character T-LARC is more cartoony than the other character examples you have up there, but I wouldn't mind it at all if you drew him in a more heroic/grizzled fashion. In fact it'd suit him quite well - he's mischievous and innocent, but there's a very dark side to him too that I think you could play around with a lot, if you were interested! If you think you'd enjoy practising some of your drawing skills with him, I'll drop his references below. The first reference is just coloration, and the second is something a little closer to what I'd imagine he'd look like in your style - more realistically proportioned, and less toony.
> 
> ...





T-LARC said:


> First off - hey! Welcome to FAF - we're happy to have you, as long as you remember to always shut the door behind you and wipe your shoes! ^^
> 
> I like your art. I don't care to say it often, but I really appreciate the kind of effortless masculinity that your art style portrays so well. My character T-LARC is more cartoony than the other character examples you have up there, but I wouldn't mind it at all if you drew him in a more heroic/grizzled fashion. In fact it'd suit him quite well - he's mischievous and innocent, but there's a very dark side to him too that I think you could play around with a lot, if you were interested! If you think you'd enjoy practising some of your drawing skills with him, I'll drop his references below. The first reference is just coloration, and the second is something a little closer to what I'd imagine he'd look like in your style - more realistically proportioned, and less toony.
> 
> ...


oh, I quite like him! What's his bodytype like? Thick, muscles, chubby etc?

And thank you so much! <3 It means a lot to hearcthat.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> First off - hey! Welcome to FAF - we're happy to have you, as long as you remember to always shut the door behind you and wipe your shoes! ^^
> 
> I like your art. I don't care to say it often, but I really appreciate the kind of effortless masculinity that your art style portrays so well. My character T-LARC is more cartoony than the other character examples you have up there, but I wouldn't mind it at all if you drew him in a more heroic/grizzled fashion. In fact it'd suit him quite well - he's mischievous and innocent, but there's a very dark side to him too that I think you could play around with a lot, if you were interested! If you think you'd enjoy practising some of your drawing skills with him, I'll drop his references below. The first reference is just coloration, and the second is something a little closer to what I'd imagine he'd look like in your style - more realistically proportioned, and less toony.
> 
> ...


Hey your design is pretty good.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Well hello there. Your art looks really cool!
I would love it if you could make something for my fursona. He's a wolf. I'll link you the ref below. I would like him to be a tad less built than on my ref, but still muscular. He's funny, cocky and confident, I'm sure you can do something with that 
If you have any more questions I'll be more than happy to answer them.


Spoiler: Ref Sheet


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

By the way, what kind of art do you like making? NSFW, SFW? I'd like to know


----------



## T-LARC (Feb 15, 2017)

Kenyatta said:


> oh, I quite like him! What's his bodytype like? Thick, muscles, chubby etc?
> 
> And thank you so much! <3 It means a lot to hearcthat.


You're very welcome - I'm a big fan of dad-types, and the way you draw them is quite something!

As for T-LARC's body type, I looked to your other stuff to try and find a rough reference for it. It'd probably be closest to your 'Greaser Wolf' or 'Hoodie Dal', not incredibly muscular, but not a stick either. (Who wants a stick, anyway?) Sorta casually trim, with a healthy bit of fat, I'd say! Oh, and with a decent pair of thighs. Nothing wrong with a good sturdy set of legs on a guy, and there's something about good thighs you don't see enough of!


----------



## T-LARC (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey your design is pretty good.


Why thank you! A fox does his best, of course! ^^


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 15, 2017)

What about a thick dragon? .3.


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> By the way, what kind of art do you like making? NSFW, SFW? I'd like to know


I do a lot of sfw, and nsfw pinups c: Don't think I can show nsfw here tho


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 15, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> What about a thick dragon? .3.


Thicc dragons happen to be a favorite of mine c:


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 15, 2017)

Can you do avians? You wouldn't believe how long I've been looking for someone to do a quick sketch for me! Here's a link to a thread I posted earlier today with the description and a few photos of my bird: forums.furaffinity.net: Request: - Bored? Want some practice? Looking for someone to draw my 'Sona!

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 15, 2017)

Kenyatta said:


> Thicc dragons happen to be a favorite of mine c:


It's just he's my 'sona. o3o


Spoiler














Black leather jacket and blue jeans btw.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Kenyatta said:


> I do a lot of sfw, and nsfw pinups c: Don't think I can show nsfw here tho


Hmm, you can post a link here to the nsfw post on your regular FA account. That's allowed. If you decide you wanna try me, I'd like a nsfw pinup please 
Don't forget the scar and piercing  
Thanks in advance!

You can find my nsfw ref sheet here:
www.furaffinity.net: Jake Wolfe's Ref Sheet by WolfyJake


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 15, 2017)

can i describe my sona


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 15, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> can i describe my sona


Sure.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 15, 2017)

Kenyatta said:


> Sure.


 ok its a timber wolf that is a medieval knight eyes are red.he wears leather armor.He uses a bow to fight and if he is out arrows he has a sword on his back. anthro 2. thx


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Feb 15, 2017)

Mine's not _strictly _a _fur_sona, but a merman. Would you still do mine if I gave a description?


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 15, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> It's just he's my 'sona. o3o
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm thinking I'll draw your dragon and my lizard hanging out.


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 15, 2017)

Kenyatta said:


> I'm thinking I'll draw your dragon and my lizard hanging out.


Why not?  I'd love to see that.


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 15, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> Why not?  I'd love to see that.


Awesome :3 Ima do it then


----------

